# Brand of your best writing fountain pen(s)?



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

For me, without doubt; Pelikan.

heb


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

heb said:


> For me, without doubt; Pelikan.
> 
> heb


+1, with addition: Vintage Pelikan (400/400N/400NN and 100/100N/100NN prefered)


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Pelikans write nice but i am not a fan of the colors... Can't they just make a nice black laquer with silver finish? I'm all for minimalism


----------



## discordianist (Jan 19, 2009)

HenryLouis said:


> Pelikans write nice but i am not a fan of the colors... Can't they just make a nice black laquer with silver finish? I'm all for minimalism


But they do! In current line it's M425 and M625 or M215. There's also plenty of vintage models like that and also loads of LE pens.


----------



## meh (Aug 23, 2008)

Lamy. One year on and my Studio is still going great.

I'm still kicking myself for not buying a M200 demo at about $450HKD while I was in HK though - stupid, stupid, stupid!


----------



## ^Jayhawk^ (Aug 19, 2008)

*I use my Pilot fountain pen more often even though*

I also have Pelikan M600 with F nib and a Mont Blanc 147 Traveler with XF nib.


----------



## orahu (Jan 7, 2007)

Day in and day out -- Delta and Omas:-!


----------



## DMac (Feb 24, 2009)

Pelikan for me as well.


----------



## HenryLouis (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, i just notice the M215... I think i'll get that soon.

My current Lamy Safari dosen't hold enough ink for school, i always run out sometime during the day.



discordianist said:


> But they do! In current line it's M425 and M625 or M215. There's also plenty of vintage models like that and also loads of LE pens.


----------



## cedarman320 (Jul 29, 2007)

1950's and 1960's era Parker "51" Aerometrics: smooth as silk. Original fine points (which are still fairly wide) and custom stubs.

Rick


----------



## Silas (Aug 9, 2008)

FLEX nibs on Eversharp Skyline and Swan!!

Also, a Re-nib by Greg Minuskin on my Vintage Pelikan 400NN tortoise....writes like a dream....great signature pen!


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Triumph nibbed Sheaffer Snorkels. Of modern pens, a Danitrio Densho - same maker (Bock) nib as a Pelikan, but connected to an ebonite feed and with some flex.


----------



## Silas (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, Scuttle, I forgot about my Danitrio Densho with the flex nib! Magnificent writer....just can't carry it in my pocket. Too damn big!
But, it holds a looooooottt of ink!
That pen may have been my very best buy....I don't think the guy is making any more since he became ill.


----------



## Rev. Jim Ignatowski (Mar 17, 2009)

Without a doubt, Krone across the board, and Danitrio gold nibbed wonders are some of the finest writers I currently have in rotation. Older Sheaffers (50's to early 70's) are great, as are Sailor. But Krone is by far the most consistant and finest writer that I have in normal usage.


----------



## ChainWhip (Oct 18, 2008)

There's so many factors that go into "best writing"... But I'd say the NIB is probably the biggest factor here (and writing style, angle of attack, pressure, etc.,). For this, I'd say purchase a pen from a merchant that knows how to adjust nibs (E.g. Mottishaw, Binder, Zorn, Penopoly, etc., etc., etc.,)

That said, the Tibaldi ('90s) pens are my favorite.

Nothing beats the piston on a Pelikan. LAMY consistently makes a great product. Then there's Aurora. My Pilot MYU is right up there. Danitrio too - I can't make up my mind.

:roll:


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

My Y.O.L. and Graf von Faber are my favorites.


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

ChainWhip said:


> There's so many factors that go into "best writing"... But I'd say the NIB is probably the biggest factor here (and writing style, angle of attack, pressure, etc.,). For this, I'd say purchase a pen from a merchant that knows how to adjust nibs (E.g. Mottishaw, Binder, Zorn, Penopoly, etc., etc., etc.,)


I think fir of the pen to the hand is more important here: a standard nib is simply a round ball at its tip.



> That said, the Tibaldi ('90s) pens are my favorite.
> 
> Nothing beats the piston on a Pelikan.


Have you tried a vintage snorkel filler?


----------



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

Pelikan for me. My 800s and 400s get the most paper time. Been like that for years.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Daily writers at the mo are Parker Duofold LE (mandarin and True Blue).

But the Pelikan 800 was a standard for me for years - perhaps best pen out there!

I like writing with vintage because there is some nice flex in those older nibs which make writing a pleasure - my favourite is probably a 1940's Waterman 100year oversize - massive fine flex nib

s


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

Either my Pelikan 650 or my Omas Celluloid Arte Italiana Paragon -- they each have nibs by John Mottishaw.


----------



## LeverTime (Mar 31, 2008)

Any of my vintage Sheaffers or Parkers. Modern pens just can't compare!


----------



## WyattEarp (Jun 22, 2008)

My favorite is Waterman Carene. Also have a Parker but it lacks sensitivity. Would like to try a Murex or Sailor all-stainless nib sometime.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

Either my Nakaya portable writer or my vintage conway stuart, though next week they may also be added by a Duofold junior, can't wait to see how that nib writes after 80 years!
for your delectation, my Nakaya and Conway! ( the waterman has now gone, traded for the conway, parker and one other as yet to be decided!oh yes and my MB chopin is not being left out of the picture!)


----------



## Johnny J (May 6, 2006)

I bought a Pilot fountain pen in Tokyo last year and it is the smoothest writing pen I have owned.


----------



## Kiwi Mac (Apr 12, 2009)

My Yard-O-Led Viceroy Grand Barley is a lovely writer but heavy.

For a lighter option, my MB William Faulkner.


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Pelikan M800 for me, I switch between that and a M405 or a Namiki VP for most things during a working day.


----------



## cspower (Feb 24, 2008)

All of the pens mentioned are good one- for me the best writting pen that I own is a Vosconti Van Gogh with fine nib!

CS Power :-!


----------



## cspower (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry Visconti Van Gogh!!!


----------

